# best 5wt under 200 dollars?



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

thinking about pulling out my remaining fly gear and having a go at it again. if so, i will have to buy a new 5wt. any suggestions?


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Temple Fork Outfitters Pro II, Orvis Clearwater, Redington Vice and the Echo Ion XL & Carbon XL are all good choices for rods at that price point.

Another alternative is to find a good used rod on Ebay or at a fly shop trade-in. I picked up a 7'6" Sage Vantage 3# a few years back on Ebay for $150 and felt like I stole it!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Allen Prelude combo is what I have, $150 and it is ready to fish when it hits your door. Very nice rod and a nice reel as well. They also have great customer service as well.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

longhorn, i once bought a st. croix avid 6wt online for the same price. i can still kick myself for selling that, my tfo steelhead rod and my sage ds. 

sadly, in our area there are no more fly shops. the closest is in volant, pa. and i didn't care for the clearwater. it's nice to handle a fly rod before purchasing.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

stormfront said:


> thinking about pulling out my remaining fly gear and having a go at it again. if so, i will have to buy a new 5wt. any suggestions?


Go with an Echo rod and reel and you will love it forever. I have a couple in 3wt, and 7wt for steelhead.
Rickerd


----------



## Gator Kayser (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm on 3 different "guide programs". One is Echo another is Orvis and the 3rd is a company that I don't care for their rods I received, so I will not name them.
I have a pair of Echo Shadow 2 10ft rods that I Czech nymph with, both rods are outstanding for what I use them for. I have 5 Orvis Clearwater rods that I guide with and fish myself with. I also have 3 Orvis Helios rods that are 800.00 rods. I fish more with my Clearwater Rods than I do my Helios rods. The Clearwaters are a little faster rods, which for me makes it easer to throw streamers and large poppers. In fairness, my 3 Helios are mid-flex so take that into consideration.
I do have a Temple Fork 8wt that I fish for steelhead and salmon with and its a nice rod, no problems with it at all and I have used it in some fishing that I should have used a 10wt.
I don't think you would go wrong with any of this companies. Hope this helps.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Cabelas Lis....will handle a sink tip .....weighted nymphs rig......and throw a streamers 70+ ft.....also st.criox imperial


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

stormfront said:


> longhorn, i once bought a st. croix avid 6wt online for the same price. i can still kick myself for selling that, my tfo steelhead rod and my sage ds.
> 
> sadly, in our area there are no more fly shops. the closest is in volant, pa. and i didn't care for the clearwater. it's nice to handle a fly rod before purchasing.


Funny, My first rod & reel was a 7# St. Croix Imperial combo that I bought at Rodmakers' Shoppe not long after I moved to Ohio. I still have it almost 15 years later. I mostly use it as a back up rod for bass now.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Longhorn said:


> Funny, My first rod & reel was a 7# St. Croix Imperial combo that I bought at Rodmakers' Shoppe not long after I moved to Ohio. I still have it almost 15 years later. I mostly use it as a back up rod for bass now.


Have you tried the new imperial or the new avid........ not the same as the 15 year ago rods....... much better


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Ipack said:


> Have you tried the new imperial or the new avid........ not the same as the 15 year ago rods....... much better


I own a 6wt imp. Dedicated streamer rod w/ sink tip . And a 5wt avid all around trout rod . Nymph all day and switch to a sink tip for streamer if I need to . Both rods are the new series


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Ipack said:


> Have you tried the new imperial or the new avid........ not the same as the 15 year ago rods....... much better


correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the imperial a fast action and the avid now a moderate action? being not an uber fly guy, i'm really more comfortable with a mf.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

stormfront said:


> thinking about pulling out my remaining fly gear and having a go at it again. if so, i will have to buy a new 5wt. any suggestions?


I grabbed a 4 wt outfit a few years ago that I like. An LL Beane pocket water reel for like $50 before 20% coupon mated to an Okuma 7.5' rod for about $70. Quality rig at budget price.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

stormfront said:


> correct me if i'm wrong but isn't the imperial a fast action and the avid now a moderate action? being not an uber fly guy, i'm really more comfortable with a mf.


The imperial is fast but not sage fast if you get my drift....i really like my 6wt for fishing streamers with a sink tip. The new avid is a touch slower very comfortable rod to nymp with and will handle a sink tip with a modest sized streamer for trout....im also a big fan of the cabelas l si rods excellent bang for the buck. Yrs ago I went thru many rods and once I went with a faster action everything feel into place .....i have since replaced all my rods with the 3 I just mentioned. Good price and good performance . Ymmv


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

Ipack said:


> Have you tried the new imperial or the new avid........ not the same as the 15 year ago rods....... much better


Our fly shops really don't carry St. Croix rods much. The most popular brands are Sage, TFO and Orvis. Scott is another brand we don't see much of. Out of 200 members in my club, I may have seen one other St Croix and one or two Scotts.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Either the TFO or the Orvis should give you what you need ....Ive never fished a TFO , But I have handled a few of the Orvis mid priced rods and they where nice.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

I have an Orvis Recon in a 5wt and it is a sweet casting rod. I only use it for trout as it's too nice to use as a bass rod. I have a Sage Flight for that.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd like to have sage for a dedicated streamer rod ....but with 10 rods in my arsenal ......wife put the clamp on me


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

the sage flight and orvis recon are way above the ''best 5wt fly rod under 200 dollars'' that i'm looking for.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

Look at the cabelas lsi , I believe there on sale now ....they where like 200 . Now the are well under that. I have 3 of them myself . Cabelas tends to run a rod a few yrs then sell off as new technologies open . I have 3 of them as I said . Very nice rods...very versital. They will handle a sink tip nicely .... and they mend line very well ...i have 9ft 5wt , 8.5ft 5wt , 7.5ft 2wt ..... and may order the 8ft3" 3wt.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I've got a couple LLBean Streamlight rods, one a 5wt. You can get the entire outfit, including line for $215 and they run sales pretty often 10% to 20% off. If you don't like it return it to a store or mail back no question. Allen also runs sales 20% to 50% off particular rods very often. I got the Volant last year 50% off and it has become my favorite rod. Just sign up for their email. I think their return policy is 30 days as long as you don't remove the plastic from the cork.

Just checked and Allen's demo rods are deeply discounted right now on their website.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

LLBean is running 20% off right now.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

I'll have to check 'LL bean out .....id like to pick up a 8ft 3wt .


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

LL Bean if you break it they will replace it.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to recommend TFO, Temple Fork Outfitters, for their fantastic customer service. I sent in a rod for repair last week. They repaired it and shipped it out in one day. Can't do better than that. And they will fix any rod for a flat $35.


----------



## Longhorn (Oct 26, 2014)

That Echo is a darn good rod as well. My wife has one in an 8# and is very happy with it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Cabelas is Having a great sale on their glass rods, the primes are $50. It's a closeout as they're being discontinued. They have a 5wt available.


----------

